# OS X Mountain Lion with AMD Processor



## OneFourOne (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

If I were buy OS X Mountain Lion, would it work on my AMD based PC?

The specs are;

MOBO: ASUS M4A8GTD PRO
Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (3.4Ghz Quad Core)
RAM: 2x4Gb Corsair Vengeance
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6870
PSU: Corsair TX650
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

I plan to either partition my current 1TB HDD, or buy another, and then have an OS selector on PC boot.

Thanks,

JPiiONEFOURONE


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

>READ HERE<


----------

